# Thoughts on leveling jacks



## kelvinz (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a class C coachmen prism 25'. being a new owner, there's alot of stuff i was not aware of. I recently found out that I can install auto leveling stabilizers to help fight the wind. So I was wondering which type of stabilizer that's budget friendly and efficient. Do i go electric or manual, and what kind of brand is recommended/ will fit with my model? Any tips is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Feb 18, 2020)

I would go electric  as it will make it easier for you setting.  I have had built in stabilizer's on all three of my Class A's that I have owned over the years and they are nice.  I had to replace the board (electric) in my second class A. Not sure of a brand to suggest.  You may want to google stabilizers.


----------

